# Doggy medication



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 
We are off for a month of travel and our lovely dog is off to the kennels for his holiday ! Can I buy all necessary treatments ( flea & worming ) from a pet shop or do I have to go to the vet ? And which tends to be cheaper ? Thanks for any help
Bernice


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where we live pet shops are far cheaper but you can't always get the better quality medications. You can also buy some of it online.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

depends on the type of flea treatment you use - some is prescription only, also ensure he has a scalibor on


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

donz said:


> depends on the type of flea treatment you use - some is prescription only, also ensure he has a scalibor on


He is all covered , I got frontline combo and scalibor collor and drontal worming . He has been on advantix but it didn't stop him getting fleas 31


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> He is all covered , I got frontline combo and scalibor collor and drontal worming . He has been on advantix but it didn't stop him getting fleas 31


Ignore the 31 my phone is rubbish and sends post when I haven't finished !! I was saying advantix doesn't work after 3 weeks of the treatment so fingers crossed frontline is more effective . Cheers for advice x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

frontline is one of the best and is available online


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

thrax said:


> frontline is one of the best and is available online


It´s available in El Cortes Ingles too... as are scalibor collars. Cheaper than getting them from the vets


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> We are off for a month of travel and our lovely dog is off to the kennels for his holiday ! Can I buy all necessary treatments ( flea & worming ) from a pet shop or do I have to go to the vet ? And which tends to be cheaper ? Thanks for any help
> Bernice


Do not most treatments last a month at least.
Treat the dog before you go for your month's holiday & buy the stuff where you normally obtain it.

BTW Stronghold treats Fleas & Worms in one treatment.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Doggy medication?...........copious amounts of ale should do it

Ah!..... you're not talking about me then?




Doggy


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Do not most treatments last a month at least.
> Treat the dog before you go for your month's holiday & buy the stuff where you normally obtain it.
> 
> BTW Stronghold treats Fleas & Worms in one treatment.


Apparently not , I have been using advantix every four week since we have moved out here and he has contracted fleas twice !! In the UK I used front line but my vet told me to use advantix as it was very effective on ticks but it just doesn't seem to work on him .... So back to frontline !! I also have many sprays for soft furnishing etc as my 2 year old got bitten today !! Ahhhhh !!!!


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Doggy medication?...........copious amounts of ale should do it
> 
> Ah!..... you're not talking about me then?
> 
> Doggy


Unless you have worms and fleas ... No !!!!


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

I was wondering this too, ended up ordering worming tablets off eBay


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Did not know Stronghold was available in Spain,it is magnificent treatment. Do not know about fleas but everything else it worked well, mange ,ticks ,worms and a host of others,used to take £30,000 worth of the stuff (donated by drugs company) to International Animal Rescue in India at times,took 3 days sometimes to remove packaging. If customs ever got hold of me there I am sure I would have been banged up for years.


----------

